# Static Charge Killed My Laptop



## sdogg45 (Apr 16, 2001)

I have a Dell Inspiron 1150 laptop computer that I had running the disk cleanup operation. I left it running while it was plugged in, on my desk. I returned and went to touch the mouse when I got a giant static shock between my finger and the mouse. At that instant, the entire system went dead and will not boot up at all. I mean, completely dead. I press the power button and nothing happens. I tried removing the battery and booting from just the AC power cord: nothing. I tried removing the battery and the AC power cord and holding the power button (I heard this works with some laptops): nothing. The light on the AC power adapter glows green as usual, and the charge and power lights flash for a split second when I plug the AC power plug into the back of the computer. So, is it dead? Is there any way to reset the motherboard? The computer is a little over 3 years old. So is it worth trying to fix? Thanks for your help.


----------



## sdogg45 (Apr 16, 2001)

I forgot to ask if anyone has any suggestions for good inexpensive laptops should this thing be dead. Thanks again.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow. Never heard of static electricity between person and mouse before, but no reason it can't happen. Static electricity can ruin many electronic components, so no way of telling how much damage was done except by a competent hardware person looking at it. It's possible that the problem is no more than a protective fuse blew so I'd try to have somebody at least take a quick look at it.

I suggest that you click on the red triangle at the upper right of a post and ask a moderator to move this thread to the Hardware forum. You are more likely to find laptop hardware expertise there. We software types just blame everything on bad hardware. 

My suggestion for "good inexpensive laptops" is to find a good laptop that is on sale or discounted for some reason. A good, but untimely, example is the bargains that can be found around Thanksgiving and just after.

Dell frequently, if not always, has some pretty good deal online that is good "until tomorrow." HP may also. A good place to look for a bargain is http://www.morestuff4less.com/

Two of my other favorites are http://dealnews.com/ and http://www.frys.com/

Good luck.


----------



## sdogg45 (Apr 16, 2001)

Thanks for the reply, I have heard of rare cases of this happening, but never with these results. Usually, the system would just reboot or shutdown, but still work fine. I did read somewhere that the CMOS battery might be blown and that replacing that should fix the problem. I'm probably going to try that and if nothing else works then I'll just have to look at a new computer.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Good point about the CMOS battery. Guess that could serve as a "protective fuse." That'll be a great relief if the battery replacement fixes everything.


----------



## sdogg45 (Apr 16, 2001)

So the stupid thing works perfectly fine now. I attempted to change the CMOS battery but could not remove it since it was soldered to the board. It tested ok with a voltmeter anyway. So I let it sit around for a while, then put the system back together in the hopes of selling it for parts. In one last search of hope, I rapidly and repeatedly hit the power button. Low and behold, the light stayed on for about five seconds and then shut off. I hit the power button again and the system started up, however with the graphics slightly garbled. I restarted the system about three more times at which point it stared up perfectly fine. I ran the system diagnostics and everything passed. Very weird.


----------



## gnuman (Feb 7, 2008)

What the strange part is that the laptop is supposed to be grounded at all times. There was an issue with the Toshiba A70 where it would not discharge the static electricity and if you were walking to it and touched it, it would zap you.

I know the fix to that issue was a top cover assembly. Did you ever hear static through your speakers as well?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey, that's great news! Maybe there was an electrical charge that partially dissipated over time and then your handiwork with the power button completed the job.


"What the strange part is that the laptop is supposed to be grounded at all times."

Can't be. Mine, for example, when the AC is disconnected is only touching the desk with a few little rubber feet. Maybe you meant the motherboard grounded to the case?


----------



## darkwade (Oct 22, 2007)

You can get a acer Aspire 5050-4570 for 600$ and it will run games like graw, bf2, doom3, crisis, farcry, fear no problem. they do run hot so pick up a 10 cooling pad with reverse thrust.


----------



## gnuman (Feb 7, 2008)

Well there shouldn't be any static that is built up on the unit. A lot of people complained when they dragged their feet with socks and touched their A70 and it shut it down. The top cover assembly was to blame for that issue.


----------



## sdogg45 (Apr 16, 2001)

I don't remember if I heard static through the speakers or not. However, I noticed that the USB ports don't work anymore. Probably from me shocking the mouse (which was connected via USB). I got a decked out up refurbished Dell Vostro 1500 with a three year warranty for $700 so I'm set. Thanks for all of your help!


----------

